# What ruffles your jimmies?



## Gavrill (Sep 25, 2010)

Aka presses your buttons. I noticed something similar to this on Tycho's thread about being polite (which is for neeeerrrrddsss).

Anyways, what topics or certain people press your buttons?

I probably sound like a bit of an elitist saying this, but it pisses me off when people talk about yelling at, beating, and generally abusing the fuck out of animals because that's what they were taught as "training dogs".

Actually, ignorance about animals in general pisses me off. As a kid, I read Zoobooks and stuff like that religiously. I absolutely love learning about animals.

Anyways, I ramble. WHAT TOPICS DRIVE YOU TO INSANITY


----------



## Cam (Sep 25, 2010)

When people try to instruct me on how to do something I already know how to do

_Idiot: Ok so you take this, and do this
Cam: Ive done this before, I can do it
Idiot: Oh thats ool.... so then you do this and...
Cam: FUUUUUU
_


----------



## Alstor (Sep 25, 2010)

Molly said:


> Actually, ignorance about animals in general pisses me off. As a kid, I read Zoobooks and stuff like that religiously. I absolutely love learning about animals.


 
One good reason why I want to become a vet of some kind.

What really ruffles my jimmies is people that think it's ok to rape and kill old, kind women. The only news story that made me cry was about a 70 year old woman that got raped and killed by a man in the middle of the night. She even did charity work.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 25, 2010)

When people think you're being "edgy" because you're think different than them. 

I hate using "edgy" as an insult.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 25, 2010)

Idiots...
 /thread...


----------



## CaptainNico (Sep 25, 2010)

I once got into an argument over whether or not bees are animals. I hate people sometimes.

I hate when I(or anyone else) claims to like something or call it good, and then there's that one person who is quick to say we're looking through the rose-tinted glasses. Especially annoying when the object doesn't provide any nostalgia for me at all.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 25, 2010)

When people are assholes without a good reason.

wen ppl tawk lik dis adn get mad wen u tink dey r stoopit


----------



## Aleu (Sep 25, 2010)

furries :V


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2010)

I was about to say furries but I got beat to that already.

So yeah, furries.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 25, 2010)

I dislike it when people attempt to discredit a statement by focusing on an irrelevant flaw, while entirely avoiding the main point of the statement. Communism and Rachael Ray also grind my gears.


----------



## Cam (Sep 25, 2010)

Furries are gay


----------



## Karimah (Sep 25, 2010)

Rubberneckers. I would beat them all with my sheer ANGER if I could.


----------



## Cam (Sep 25, 2010)

Or still in the closet

... the smelly, twinkie wrapper covered closet


----------



## Xavan (Sep 25, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Or still in the closet
> 
> ... the smelly, twinkie wrapper covered closet



Never eaten a twinkie in my life



Heckler & Koch said:


> All furries are gay.
> 
> All of them.



'cept me *gasp!*

People who are so damn full of themselves, like so what if you got that lucky half-court shot, I'm still going to rape you (reference to beat up...pervert) in the parking lot with my (pervert) fist.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2010)

Xavan said:


> Never eaten a twinkie in my life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you're pretty gay


----------



## Branch (Sep 25, 2010)

-oh, im sorry. i don't mean to interrupt your tangent.
people with 20/20 vision who wear empty-frames. drinking fair-trade coffee whilst listening to music on an iPod.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 25, 2010)

I have little things that irk me. However no one knows how to make quiet me turn the complete opposite.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 25, 2010)

I have another one!

The gay dudes on this site (and other furry sites) that are like "All male furries are gay and if they say otherwise, they are either in the closet or not gay ... YET!"

That bugs the crap out of me.


----------



## Xavan (Sep 25, 2010)

Zenia said:


> I have another one!
> 
> The gay dudes on this site (and other furry sites) that are like "All male furries are gay and if they say otherwise, they are either in the closet or not gay ... YET!"
> 
> That bugs the crap out of me.



Thank you!


----------



## Ratte (Sep 25, 2010)

The Den.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> The Den.


We can tell, you know.


----------



## Xavan (Sep 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> The Den.



I need to check this "Den" out. Stop me before I go if you don't want me to.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2010)

Xavan said:


> I need to check this "Den" out. Stop me before I go if you don't want me to.


 You'll fit in there just fine.


----------



## Xavan (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm just going to stick with people who insist things onto you. I just learned that really ticks me off.


----------



## Markov (Sep 25, 2010)

_*CAPITALISM
*_


----------



## Zerig (Sep 26, 2010)

Group work in history classes. 

People think I don't know shit because I look like a stoner. They try debate with me about WW1. Bitches don't know me, I am a history nerd.

Dumb ho-"I think the Soviets were a separate country from Russia right"
Me-"No they were obviously the same country. This is common knowledge"
*Rest of group sides with persuasive dumb ho*
*Whatever*
*Teacher says that they were the same country, group pissed at dumb ho*
*smugface*

Every time.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 26, 2010)

Zerig said:


> Group work in history classes.
> 
> People think I don't know shit because I look like a stoner. They try debate with me about WW1. Bitches don't know me, I am a history nerd.
> 
> ...


 
Oh God this. 

Last year in Social Studies the class occasionally had discussions about the War on Terror currently going on. Oh God, sooo many people thought we are at war against Muslims/Islam. It's the terrorist organizations, like the Taliban we are after, not religions/races :I


----------



## The DK (Sep 26, 2010)

douchebags, dumdasses, and people that call me a liar


----------



## Markov (Sep 26, 2010)

The DK said:


> douchebags, dumdasses, and people that call me a liar


 

That's usually a sign that you're a pathological liar.


----------



## TrickyDick (Sep 26, 2010)

The only thing that ruffles my feathers is a bottle of SoCo 100 proof and a few good bowls of sweet dank nuggets. Top that nyugga.


----------



## razorthroat13 (Sep 26, 2010)

Pro-lifers.
People who chew with their mouth open.
People who try to force me into liking their kind of music.

My friend turned from goth to hippie and he has a taste in hippie music as well as a lot of rap.
He constantly plays this shit around me and asks if I'm digging the beat and lyrics.
Doesn't seem to understand I hate rap and I completely fucking hate hippie music, I'm strictly rock n roll industrial punk and horror rock.
Hippie music is happy and annoying and rap is just some fucking douche boasting about how much money he makes thanks to his dumbass fan base.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 26, 2010)

EDIT: Shit, wrong thread.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 26, 2010)

When people call me insensitive because I laugh on inapporiate things like death

When people call me a murderer just because they watched al - jahzeerah last four years.

When people blame my country for things that we did or not did, but avoid half of the points.

When people with no possible knowledge argue with me

When weeaboos fangirl about vocaloid

When weeaboos fangirl about more vocaloid

When weeaboos, lastly, cosplay into vocaloid and sing songs in conventions

When people call me a "troll" for not liking vocaloid

When people think I come from 4chan

When people think I still deliver

When people speak about jesus. He was a big enough liar to be christ.

When anonymous come. Seriously, the second you start talking to me I already know something about you. What means, you are NOT anonymous.

When anonymous continue to speak with me and think they are smart

When anonymous block me for being weeaboo and jewish(They are just a bit mad)

When captcha recognition tells me I am wrong

When there is no AC

When my computer is slow

When kids pwn me at Team Fortress 2

When kids pwn me again in Battlefield Bad Company 2

When I own them all and I get banned for hacks

When I enter furry game servers and people are all about yiff

When I join Beta's and Adaquin's squad and their clan tag is "Yiff"

When Kanin sends me gay yiff in Tinychat

When I click that link, unconsciously

When people in msn ask who I am

When I see an overpriced game I want

When I don't see an overpriced game I want

When I deliver

When I get infractions

When I get infractions and they are from Ben

When I get infractions because I was racist, spammer, insensitive, or insultive

When I have to agree and say that they are reasonable

When I post threads

When this thread ends


----------



## SilverKarja (Sep 26, 2010)

Peta
HSUS
Anyone who acts and talks like they know animals yet have had limit interaction outside of their own pets, much less working with animals.
People who don't do research on Fish and Game laws before getting butthurt over lying internet petition, and also put all sports hunters into 'evil category'.
Animal Rights Activists
Pro-Liars(pro-lifers)
Governments that can't come up with logical, sensible solutions.
People who based laws off of religion outside of general human no-nos.
People who *won't* control their kids.
People who reproduce for welfare to support them or for 'religious' reasons.
People who are just generally vicious to other people because they think their way is the only way.
Breed bans.
The fact that Animal Rights people are stealing the word Animal Welfare to disguise their real agenda.
The fact that people won't listen to people who have experience with things that they're trying to make laws over.
The way government spending works, especially in the military and NASA side....seriously, it shouldn't be based on what they spend the year before so they have to fill that quota, or in NASA's case, they should be able to change their plans to save money when they come up with a better and cheaper way!  >.<  Why is this so hard?!
People who are serious hypocrites.  
People who think that if a woman doesn't want kids, then something's wrong with her.  And those that bingo.
All the silly hate in the world.  Seriously, we should be above this by now...or maybe not, considering some of the people who reproduce.  -.-


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 26, 2010)

People assuming I'm a dumbshit because of the fact I joke around to much, and am a Pothead.

When you think there is something in the fridge, and you look forwards to it all day, and then you go to get it, and it turns out someone has already eaten it.

People who watch a youtube video, then post quotes from the video in the comments... "We just seen the damn video, no need to write out a fucking script in the comments Â¬.Â¬"


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

razorthroat13 said:


> Pro-lifers.
> People who chew with their mouth open.
> People who try to force me into liking their kind of music.
> 
> ...


 


SilverKarja said:


> People who are serious hypocrites.
> People who think that if a woman doesn't want kids, then something's wrong with her.  And those that bingo.


All of these and also 
those that make something a bigger deal than it really is, be it good or bad.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't like it when posts that were here yesterday are gone today.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I don't like it when posts that were here yesterday are gone today.


 I don't like it when the "This" button has limited uses.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 26, 2010)

8-bit said:


> When people think you're being "edgy" because you're think different than them.
> 
> I hate using "edgy" as an insult.


 
i want to live in this post forever

thank you 8bit for the personification of everything i despise


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 26, 2010)

Audiophiles, music elitists, and metalheads
(usually they're all rolled into one)


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Sep 26, 2010)

People who lump people into one huge group because they had a problem with a single person.
People who hate on religion without doing any type of research on said religion.
People who act like they know what they are talking and really don`t.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 26, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i want to live in this post forever
> 
> thank you 8bit for the personification of everything i despise


 
You're quiet welcome :V



This thread


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 26, 2010)

i started typing then realized that i don't have time to type everything that makes me grumpy.


----------



## nfd (Sep 26, 2010)

When People Type Capitals For The First Letter Of Every Word.

Fuck them.


----------



## Jw (Sep 26, 2010)

More of the things that just tick me off, not necessarily conversations. 

People who blow their nose at a restaurant table.
People who take their kids to a restaurant and let them run around like idiots.
Hypochondriacs (people who think they have a disease after hearing about a disease) 
   "That sounds like me; I have ovarian cancer!" "Dude, shut up."
This is already been said, but lay-people that try and tell you how to do your job correctly.
  "You gotta take that shot and go deep into the muscle". 
    "Oh really? I thought it was a suppository. Good save."

Braggards, or people that like to show-off what they do (or don't) have.

 People who are blowhards, stuck up, self-righteous or otherwise trying to lord something over you. I don't care if you don't like my music choices. I don't care if you think I'm foolish for wasting my time in church. I don't care if you think you're better than me. Cause you know what? All that stuff is your own opinion.

And finally, as a topic, politics. Arguments about this are almost as effective as flinging your own crap at each other. But at least crap can act like fertilizer. :V


----------



## Zenia (Sep 26, 2010)

razorthroat13 said:


> People who chew with their mouth open.


I completely agree. That is one of my biggest pet peeves. My boss does this. I don't know why, but she never really wants to say much... until she is eating her lunch. Then whatever it is she wants to say is SO IMPORTANT that she has to say it through a mouthful of food. Oh, and the way she chews gum... with her mouth open and litres of saliva smacking around. BLEEEEEEGH!


----------



## Miros (Sep 26, 2010)

8-bit said:


> When people think you're being "edgy" because you're think different than them.
> 
> I hate using "edgy" as an insult.



I always hated the people who thought they were "edgy" because they stepped ever so *slightly* outside the norm of thinking.  I mean, wearing a tight T-shirt and tight jeans and saying it's "edgy because I'm not gay" makes me wtf at the world.  You want edgy?  Go read up on Isaac Newton or someone who really threw off our way of thinking.  *THAT* is edgy!



Zenia said:


> I have another one!
> 
> The gay dudes on this site (and other furry sites) that are like "All male furries are gay and if they say otherwise, they are either in the closet or not gay ... YET!"
> 
> That bugs the crap out of me.


 
Yeesh, didn't realize so many people thought that.

One thing that will always bug me is when you're on the highway and all of the sudden traffic turns into a DEAD stop.  An hour later you find out it's because a cop pulled someone over and once you passed it everyone starts going normal speed again. :|  Just drive people nothing to see here! D:=


----------



## Aqua_husky12 (Sep 26, 2010)

The DK said:


> douchebags, dumdasses, and people that call me a liar


 
so eloquently put, :V yes i agree wholeheartedly

also, the really bitchy people you sometimes get behind the counter at a place like mcdonalds that give you the stink eye the whole time your ordering, no matter how nice you are being


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 26, 2010)

In no particular order:

People who can't laugh at sexist, racist, homo, or other "offensive" jokes and realize that it's just a joke and 90% of the people telling these are not biased against who the joke is about.

Actual sexism, racism, and homophobia. 

People who butcher the English language when typing.

People who are too damned lazy to use spellcheck.

General closed-minded mentalities.

People who judge entire groups by the actions of a few without looking deeper into said group before they form a full and complete opinion on it.

People who seem to believe that because they see an opening to be malicious means that they should take it.

People who are malicious for little other reason than "because I can." 

People who judge a message by the peripheral details rather than the message as a whole.

When someone does something wrong and attempts to justify their actions rather than simply admitting their own wrongdoing and apologizing.

When you are reminded to breathe.

When you are reminded to blink.

When you are reminded of that ringing in your ears when it's very quiet around you.

When I run out of cigarettes.

When people attempt to lecture me on the evils of smoking cigarettes.

When someone cheats on their significant other.

When someone allows a person to cheat on their significant other with them.

Rap music.

Pop music.

Celebrities.

People who shove their obsession with an artist(of any type)/game/anime/other media/hobby down my throat after I display clear disinterest.

Politics.

People who try to make me politically active.

Being left out of the group.

Pedophilia.

Rape. 

Child abuse.

Abuse to women.

Abuse to animals.

People who can't control their pets, or those that refuse to.

People who can't control their children, or those that refuse to.

Crying babies in any public area.

People who tell me what I am not allowed to say in a public area when there are no children present.

People who talk at the theater loud enough for me to hear them.

Bands that attempt to make a cover of an epic song and end up insulting the original artist and the original artist's fans instead.

98% of people on the internet.

If you read all that, you now get a cookie.

Also, people who don't like cookies.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 26, 2010)

Fuckers. I don't like fuckers.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 26, 2010)

being insulted by people who don't even realize it.

and a bunch of other crap

People who cant talk about their problems


----------



## Cam (Sep 26, 2010)

Doors behind me must be closed at all times

And locked, if possible


----------



## Eskke (Sep 26, 2010)

Self-serving and self-centered sorts usually ruffle my... uh... "jimmies."

And soda cans exploding on me.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

feeling like being born in the wrong year


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 26, 2010)

When adults talk crap to you, but get in a hissy-fit if you insult them back.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

gender roles


----------



## TrickyDick (Sep 27, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Doors behind me must be closed at all times
> 
> And locked, if possible


 That's just paranoia. I have the same problem.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> feeling like being born in the wrong year


 
At least you were born in a year that had running water and electricity. You damn kids will never conquer half the known world with this kind of laziness.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 27, 2010)

-"You have to be out in it and experience it firsthand to have an opinion about it!" By this logic, I'd have to join the Klan to have an opinion about them! I see no problem with having issues with things that don't affect me; they still affect _somebody._


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 27, 2010)

People who moved to the GTWF and think it's better than FAF


----------



## Afro Bear (Sep 27, 2010)

people who think FF7 - 10 are the BEST FF games... cause ya know, they obviously never played 1 - 6


----------



## Aleu (Sep 27, 2010)

people that necro threads


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 27, 2010)

People who say that God is the only side there are no other opinions and that marriage is not for love.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 28, 2010)

People who drink alcohol.
People who smoke (anything).
People who like Macs.
People who think I'm wrong when it comes to computers. (I'm that good.)
Love.
Men who act like sissies.
People who beleive in gun control.
People who drive Japaneese cars.


----------



## Barak (Sep 28, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> People who drink alcohol.
> People who smoke (anything).
> People who like Macs.
> People who think I'm wrong when it comes to computers. (I'm that good.)
> ...


 
I really hope you don't plan to have kid, really, unlucky them if they get stuck with a parent like you.

But, i shall stay on the topic :V

People who have number in their name's.
People who have avatar draw with MSPAINT.
People who hate mac.
People who hate alcohol.
People who hate any kind of smoke.
People who can't take critism when it come to computer.
People who think they are badass by not having faith in love (I'm sure they still live with their parent)
People who don't understand that i can drive every type of car i want.

I continue ?

People who are native english speaker and who don't know how to type.
People who act differently toward you if you come from another country.
People who laugh at you when you try to speak english.
People who think my accent is cute (WUT)


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 28, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> People who drink alcohol.
> People who smoke (anything).
> *People who like Macs.*
> *People who think I'm wrong when it comes to computers. (I'm that good.)*
> ...


 
what

macs aren't that bad
arrogance is annoying
love is epic
you spelled believe wrong
Japanese cars are great for economics/sport


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 28, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> arrogance is annoying


 
I hate that too but where was that in my post?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 28, 2010)

People who jimmle my ruffies >:V


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 28, 2010)

Barak said:


> I really hope you don't plan to have kid, really, unlucky them if they get stuck with a parent like you.
> 
> But, i shall stay on the topic :V
> 
> ...


 
8 Mistakes and you criticize my English? Also I don't even want kids anyway and I did my avatar in Photoshop and yes I do realize it's not that good. Just so you know, I haven't really been criticized but they few times I have been I proved them wrong.

Edit: Also I didn't look to see that you were from a different country. Which is why you wouldn't understand why I don't like Japanese cars.


----------



## LeD (Sep 28, 2010)

I hate rap-talking of some users here.
Also I hate people that thinks they are so pr0 in using computers only because of having linux.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 28, 2010)

LeD said:


> I hate rap-talking of some users here.
> Also I hate people that thinks they are so pr0 in using computers only because of having linux.


Linux actually takes LESS skill to operate because few problems arise with it, and because it's very user-friendly
.


----------



## Willow (Sep 28, 2010)

Right now as I think about it, people who waste food. I'm sitting here eating almost an entire pan of homemade Rice Krispies treats no one else would eat. 


LeD said:


> I hate rap-talking of some users here.


 Yo dawg, I herd u didn't liek rap talk so I decided to rap talk.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 28, 2010)

People who are scared to do Halloween, so they take their kid TO THE MALL.


----------



## Viperlocc (Sep 28, 2010)

not finding someone into the same things as I


----------



## Ames (Sep 28, 2010)

This thread.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 28, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> I hate that too but where was that in my post?





> *(I'm that good.)*



There, right freakin' there.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 28, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> There, right freakin' there.


 It's not arrogance when its true. Now if I said "I'm smarter than everyone and all of you are dumb", then it would be arrogance. And of course I do realize there are a lot smarter people with computers than me but they usually have the same opinion or diagnosis.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'll add arrogance on here too.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 28, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> It's not arrogance when its true. Now if I said "I'm smarter than everyone and all of you are dumb", then it would be arrogance. And of course I do realize there are a lot smarter people with computers than me but they usually have the same opinion or diagnosis.


 *looks at definition of arrogance"
Well, you didn't mean to be offensive, but you still sounded conceited.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 28, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> *looks at definition of arrogance"
> Well, you didn't mean to be offensive, but you still sounded conceited.


 
Ohhh I see. I sounded like I was saying "everyone is dumb except me". Well I meant dumb kids who are like "omf u r dum my computr is so gud cuz its new". or when I'm at school and people think they can get something working even though the school computers are restrictive. (It took them 10 minutes to figure out something I knew immediately).


----------



## Eaeis (Sep 28, 2010)

Intentional animal slaughter,Drama over the small..easily avoidable issues,Politics,Skeptics,there ARE TONS OF OTHERS,but I'm not so up for the excessive typing explaining each one and why. *Yes I do that *


----------



## Ratte (Sep 28, 2010)

Eaeis said:


> Intentional animal slaughter,Drama over the small..easily avoidable issues,Politics,Skeptics,there ARE TONS OF OTHERS,but I'm not so up for the excessive typing explaining each one and why. *Yes I do that *


 
Mmm, burgers.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 28, 2010)

People that try to push their diet on others.
Also, when all the hot people hit on you after you're taken. Seriously, where the fuck were you when I was single?


----------



## Nox Luna (Sep 28, 2010)

When people post threads about how 'awesome and unique' their fursona is, that isn't awesome or unique at all. Like 'my fursona is a wolf with blue and black fur' or 'omg my fursona is a carnivorous species but he/she/it is a vegetarian even though i'm not and I must be the only one' when like four other people posted the same thing. Con-grad-u-fucking-lations, if you were your fursona, _then you would die_. And posting that your fursona has uber magical ice powers doesn't make it unique either. 

Also, furs who just pick a generic species and a color and blow a gasket if someone else picks the same species and color. Or those that baww if they just so happen to be the only one of a species on a forum and then someone else comes along with the same species and then they aren't _spehsul_ anymore.

e.e


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 28, 2010)

When I'm trying to teach someone how to do something, and they suddenly insist that they know more about "X" than I do.

*commences tearing his fur our*


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 29, 2010)

For starters, those who Crusade about trying to change the world when they are only making things worse.
Then Grammar Nazis bother the hell out of me, especially the ones who correct you but, their correction was wrong.
Also, the general populace lacking in manners and intelligence as well as common courtesy.
People who are unclean also bother the ever living fuck out of me.


----------



## Aqua_husky12 (Sep 30, 2010)

What ruffles my jimmies? The amount of people with penut allergies! I say let your kids eat dirt and work their immune systems for a change!


----------



## Xavan (Sep 30, 2010)

New: People who blame things on something they control, like a computer. Don't blame it for using the wrong font size, just re-fucking-type it again, and get half-credit. You're lucky you get any credit at all for being so damn ignorant.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 30, 2010)

Aqua_husky12 said:


> What ruffles my jimmies? The amount of people with penut allergies! I say let your kids eat dirt and work their immune systems for a change!


 I don't think it works that way.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll ruffle your jimmies OP. ;V


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 30, 2010)

Aqua_husky12 said:


> What ruffles my jimmies? The amount of people with penut allergies! I say let your kids eat dirt and work their immune systems for a change!


 
what ruffles my jimmies? people with attitudes like this, a peanut allergy wont just go away if you eat dirt, it was probably with you from birth and will be with you until you die. fortunately im one of the lucky ones who is less sensitive to peanuts now then when i was much younger - but i still can't eat them because i could still have an anaphylactic shock and die!


----------



## Mentova (Sep 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'll ruffle your jimmies OP. ;V


 You would.


----------



## Pine (Sep 30, 2010)

in high school a couple years ago, this one kid was trying to play the riff to Smoke on the Water but he was just plucking the E string. All of the girls were flirting with him and praised him for being good at guitar. I almost raged...


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'll ruffle your jimmies OP. ;V


 
dinner and a movie first, dude


----------



## Mentova (Sep 30, 2010)

Molly said:


> dinner and a movie first, dude


 That's boring though. Why not skip that and get right to it


----------



## Jaden (Sep 30, 2010)

When my boss decides I can't have coffee in the building
I will throw that cup in his face.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> dinner and a movie first, dude


 Of course, what do you think I am? a furry? :V


----------



## Eskke (Oct 2, 2010)

"Gamer girls." The kind who make themselves blatantly obvious and proceed to attention-whore.

Get out and stop feeding stereotypes, you second-rate bimbos, the rest of us are trying to enjoy our games and our communities with our friends and fellow players.


----------



## razorthroat13 (Oct 2, 2010)

Bullshitters.
I absolutely despise bullshitters, I have known so many that come up with these off the wall impossible stories only a fucking preschooler would expect people to believe.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 2, 2010)

Guys that think that girls can only play games that have to do with Barbie or some bullshit like that.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Oct 2, 2010)

The fact my CSI fanatic I call "Mom" just found out this, is asking who goes to it. In other words, people who can't respect privacy.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 2, 2010)

People that write horribly and call someone else a Grammar Nazi when their clusterfuck was corrected.


----------



## Lyoto (Oct 2, 2010)

Incredibly stupid people.  I manage to be patient with them but it drives me insane at times.

I'm not saying I'm a genius and I know its not their fault but I just can't help it.

I guess it's my work that's made me like this, because I never used to be.  Maybe I need a break or possibly another job.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2010)

To those who say stupid people:



> First, TOTAL MORON. That is, accept the fact THAT YOU ARE ONE. We all are.
> 
> That really annoying person you know, the one who's always spouting bullshit, the person who always thinks they're right? Well, the odds are that for somebody else, you're that person. So take the amount you think you know, reduce it by 99.999%, and then you'll have an idea of how much you actually know regarding things outside your Monkeysphere.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 2, 2010)

People who hold positions of authority thinking it makes them superior to those who do not. Especially insignificant positions of authority.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> People who hold positions of authority thinking it makes them superior to those who do not. Especially insignificant positions of authority.


 
Oh yeah, this totally isn't talking about a certain mod. Not at all.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> Oh yeah, this totally isn't talking about a certain mod. Not at all.


No, this kind of thing really _does_ get on my nerves.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No, this kind of thing really _does_ get on my nerves.


 
No or now?

If "no", you need to stop taking the internet seriously.
If "now", you need to stop taking me seriously.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> No or now?
> 
> If "no", you need to stop taking the internet seriously.
> If "now", you need to stop taking me seriously.



Damn it, I wasn't talking about anyone in particular. I was responding to the question which is the topic of this thread.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Damn it, I wasn't talking about anyone in particular. I was responding to the question which is the topic of this thread.


 
Chill dude I'm messin with ya

Tbh I pretty much hate the way FA/F is moderated, too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> Chill dude I'm messin with ya
> 
> Tbh I pretty much hate the way FA/F is moderated, too.


 
That's when mods rush into the thread with something to the effect of "If you don't like it you can fucking LEAVE!". Which is exactly what you (the average poster) _shouldn't_ do.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> That's when mods rush into the thread with something to the effect of "If you don't like it you can fucking LEAVE!". Which is exactly what you (the average poster) _shouldn't_ do.


 
"If you don't like my complaints, just ignore my posts or something.

Or, you know, do something about it"


----------



## Lyoto (Oct 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> To those who say stupid people:


 
I'm not talking about people who don't know things.  There's a difference between not knowing something and being unable to think.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 3, 2010)

Another thing that gets on my nerves is when people hear about new scientific findings/theories (that aren't even well understood by the scientific community), and INSTANTLY use them to validate their own personal beliefs.


----------



## Atona (Oct 5, 2010)

People
-whose favorite color is red ]:<
-who believe politicians actually affect anything.
-who don't know how to prioritize or do it incorrectly.
-who say "SPELLING DUNT MATTER DIS IS THE INTERNET NEEEERD"
- that *ATTACK THE HEAVY INSTEAD OF MEDIC WHAT IS THE MATTER WITH YOU? GOD DAMMIT HE GOT AN UBER OFF GOOD JOB YEAH YOU KEEP ATTACKING THAT UBER'D HEAVY YOU'RE DOING JUST FUCKING DANDY*
-who think Tosh.0, Sinbad, or Adam Sandler are funny.
-who say "I KILL YOU." Achmed was not funny, stop saying that. Stop saying over 9000, too.
-who make prolonged eye contact for no reason. 
-who believed _ANYTHING_ that Above The Influence or DARE has ever said. Ever.

I think that covers what happens on a weekly basis. Now if you want me to get into the "at least happens once a month" paperback, I can. But the "overall" series is a set of thick encyclopedias that I'll need a dolly to wheel in.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 5, 2010)

Atona said:


> People-who say "I KILL YOU." Achmed was not funny, stop saying that. Stop saying over 9000, too.


 
I thought Achmed was funny, but it's just stupid without his "voice" (or the talking skeleton in a turban for that matter). So yes, please stop it. 
Oh, and the over9000 thing, that stopped being funny about a year ago, so stop, 'kay?


----------



## Murphy (Oct 5, 2010)

*narrow urethras*


----------



## Xavan (Oct 5, 2010)

Murphy said:


> *narrow urethras*



What is this... I don't even...

I now hate whiny kids on x-box live who say that "Bungie needs to change this, Activision needs to change that, it's all a glitch meant to screw me up",no,NO! It's just you sucking the games dick, that's what, grow the fuck up and accept your FAILures.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 5, 2010)

Murphy said:


> *narrow urethras*


 
Do we even want to know?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 5, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Do we even want to know?


 I think it's a King of the Hill reference


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 6, 2010)

Lyoto said:


> I'm not talking about people who don't know things.  There's a difference between not knowing something and being unable to think.


 
Someone, somewhere, is thinking the _exact same thing_ about _you._

That is the whole point.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Oct 6, 2010)

Murphy said:


> *narrow urethras*


We all know people with "narrow urethras" actually just have seminal problems.


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 6, 2010)

I hate when people watch each other threw the mature-enaugh-eyes. I really hated when some people were acting cocky with me, cause I was only like one year younger. 

Moreover, I HATE politics... No more other comments about that.


----------

